# My EPC light came on after driving hard



## bluebeetle73 (Oct 23, 2004)

I have an Audi Q3 with a 1.4 TSI engine the car has 5k miles and just came back from its first year service. I drove the car at speeds of bet 90 and 105 mph for about an hour and got the EPC light on the dash. The car lost a lot of power. I am in the middle of nowhere. The nearest dealer is 50 miles away. Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## bluebeetle73 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Took the car to the Dealer*

It turns out I blew out a fuel pressure sensor. Its covered under the warranty. The car shows no grace under pressure......:banghead:


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

That’s great news man !!! I’m glad you made it back home and everything went well. I bought my 17 Jetta 1.4T 5spd at 40 miles. Now at 83k miles I’ve had no issues. I’ve done 5k mike oil and filter change intervals with Mobil 1 0w-40 and Mobil 1 filter. No issues with that and I’ve changed spark plugs at 65k miles. I’ve had no complaints so far and it’s been great but surely would look out for an issue like yours if it popped up .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebeetle73 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Thanks for the reply*

Congrats on keeping your Jetta going strong. Good news and a bit of inspiration are welcome right now.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

bluebeetle73 said:


> Congrats on keeping your Jetta going strong. Good news and a bit of inspiration are welcome right now.


ZRP has Rods and pistons I believe. RTMG (Greek company) has a bolt on stock turbo with upgraded billet aluminum wheels that can make up to 220Hp. RTMG also has a turbo inlet coupler to use your own intake as well as a Watercooler delete plate. There should be more support since it’s only GLI 2.0T and 1.4T Jettas for the mK7 Jetta Gen. I’m thinking of going Air to air Intercooler system so could let you know how that goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kessel00 (Jun 17, 2019)

That turbo would work on a 2017 Jetta 1.4TSI correct? Does anyone know of anyone who has purchased and installed said hybrid turbo?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Kessel00 said:


> That turbo would work on a 2017 Jetta 1.4TSI correct? Does anyone know of anyone who has purchased and installed said hybrid turbo?


Yes it would work. Also I know of one person that did . Not sure his name would look around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Water to air Intercoolers are pretty efficient. I wouldn’t really recommend changing them unless you plan on tracking the car for a while. You’ll get more consistent power numbers staying with water in all ranges whether hot or cold outside. It’s all preference though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Water to air Intercoolers are pretty efficient. I wouldn’t really recommend changing them unless you plan on tracking the car for a while. You’ll get more consistent power numbers staying with water in all ranges whether hot or cold outside. It’s all preference though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This would be the case if it had its individual setup but it literally shares it with the cooling system which gets much worse after warmed up. After warmed up I’ve seen no lower than 15f above ambient and as high as 40-45f above ambient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

